# Aptaujas >  Palīdzēsim valstij ar signalizācijām.

## Raimonds1

http://www.delfi.lv/news/national/polit ... d=16972896

Kārtējo reizi kāds nav izcēlies ar tehnisko kompetenci!!!
Varbūt padomāsim, cik viegli/grūti ir tomēr pamanīt degšanu, dūmus, temperatūras paagustināšanos.
 Var jau izmantot gatavas shēmas arī 
http://www.tevalo.lv/cgi-bin/index.cgi?ec=26a

----------


## Delfins

Nu tur bez variantiem  ::  
padomā 80 invalīdi -20 aukstumā ārā noskatās kā nodeg pansionāts. Pa to laiku kamēr brauc UD, var nosalt līdz kauliem.

Problēma ir citur - vecās mājas, veca el.mon. instalācija, ugunsdrošības noteikumu neievērōšana... etc. Kamēr tas viss ir, nekādi sensori nepalīdzēs (ja nu vienīgi UD nav 50m attālumā)

----------


## Raimonds1

Problēma jau rodas no tehniskās nekompetences, jo tie pansionāta iemītnieki jau arī nav tie, kam būtu jāpamana un jāorganizē glābšana.
Slikti ir tas, ks šādi gadījumi atkārtojas un secinājumi netiek izdarīti.

Tīri tehniski temperatūras un dūmu pamanīšana ir diezgan vienkārša, 
kaut vai Pir sensori, termorezistori, vienkāršas shēmiņas, kuras var salikt jebkurš amatieris. tas pats bija ar to janvāra vētru, kad vairākas dienas nebija elektroenerģijas un maz kas zināja par PTO 4x lētākajiem ģeneratoriem.

Katrs no mums var uzbūvēt vismaz paŗis shēmiņas u aprēķināt izmaksas, tādējādi dodot teorētisku ieguldījumu problēmas risināšanā.

----------


## Delfins

Un kā ar sertikāciju un citu standartu/prasību iziešanu?... shēmas jau viskautkādas var uzzīmēt

----------


## Raimonds1

Nu ja nesertificēta 3 voltu pīkstoša ierīce būtum tos nabagus glābusi, tad nez vai kāds uztrauktos tik daudz, kā tagad, kad viņi ir beigti.
Doma ir parādīt, cik tas ir pieejami.

----------


## Jānis

Ar tām shēmiņām var ķimerēties un mēģināt aizsargāt savus īpašumus, bet tik līdz lieta nāk ar apgrošinātājiem un citām oficiālām būšanām, tad nav tik vienkārši. Ja mēģina uzstādīt visu atbilstoši prasībām (man ir saskare ar skolu), tad ir nopietnas ugunzēsēju prasības attiecībā uz priojektu, sertificētiem metriāliem, ugunsdrošim vadiem u.c. Vienai palielai skolai tas prieks izmaksā ap 26 000 Ls. Rezultātā ir jautrība - pogas pa visiem stūriem, nospied un iet vaļā kārtīgs trādirīdis. 
Vēl pie tam vajadzīgi hidranti, ūdens krānu sistēma (automatizēta), jo ugunsdzēsēji ar vienu našīnu reāli neko nodzēst nevar, visādi citādi ugunsdrošības pasākumi. Tas viss atrakstīts MK noteikumos. Piedevām, ja sāks degt, tad nepatikšanas būs lielas tāpat. 
Savās mājās var ķimerēties un pielietot jaunradi, kā rezultātā piļauju, ka tas viss būs diezgan efektīvi, bet kā jau minēju, ja papīri nav oficiāli, tad var rasties problēmas ar instancēm, ja grib atgūt zaudējumus oficiālā veidā.

----------


## Velko

Lai gan piekrītu, ka ir švaki ar speciālistiem, nedomāju ka šis ir tas gadījums. Drīzāk jau "optimistiska" nolaidība - ar domu "nu, pie mums jau nedegs".

Ja tā padomā - cik no mums (kuri ņemas ar elektroniku) sev mājās ir ierīkojuši ugunsgrēka signalizāciju? Man šķiet, ka reti kurš.

----------


## Raimonds1

Nu piemēram RC skaņas ģenerators, kuram daļa no RC ķēdes ir NTC rezistors. Kamēr tas nav sasilis, ultraskaņas diapazons. Arī filtrs. Tiklīdz sasilst, tā skan - cena Ls 5-10? baterijas, nekur nav 220V

----------


## malacis

> Nu piemēram RC skaņas ģenerators, kuram daļa no RC ķēdes ir NTC rezistors. Kamēr tas nav sasilis, ultraskaņas diapazons. Arī filtrs. Tiklīdz sasilst, tā skan - cena Ls 5-10? baterijas, nekur nav 220V


 Šī gan nav laba ideja. Ugunsgrēka gadījumā pirmie pa telpām parasti izplatās dūmi, tāpēc nav jēga detektēt tikai siltumu. Rūpnieciski ražo vai nu dūmu vai dūmu+siltuma detektorus.

Dūmu detektori veikalos ir pieejami, cenas ap 10 Ls, katra paša ziņā ir tos uzstādīt, tāpēc neredzu iemeslu saistīt Alsungā notikušo traģēdiju ar "tehnisko kompetenci" valstiskā mērogā.

Edit: sajaucu Alūksni ar Alsungu

----------


## Raimonds1

Pāris piemēri - uzsprāga gāzes tirgotava pie tirgus, bija ziņās, ka esot pildījuši no lielajiem baloniem mazos, ka tur esot smirdējis pēc gāzes - ar aparatūru neviens laikam neko nebija mērījis.
Bija janvāra vētra, dažas nedēļas nebija elektrības, bija info, ka 30KW ģenerators maksā 8tūkstošus( PTO maksā 2,5 tūkst.).
...varu turpināt - megavats 10 gados, nafta- gāze=ogļhidrāti...utt utjpr
ak jā 1995.gada atļauja nemācīties fiziku skolās. Šitie tak arī būs iereēdņi, politiķi.

Nu ja, ir dažādi detektori, galvenais ir pārliecināt tos, kas nezina, ka tie ir pietiekami pieejami.
Kas attiecas uz dūmu detektporiem - pīpmaņi viņus parasti noregulē tā, lai var pīpēt istabā. Jo kārtīgs detektors reaģē uz katru piedegušu pamkūku.

----------


## GuntisK

Palasīju te nedaudz.... Lielākā daļa veikalos nopērkamo dūmu detektoru reaģē tikai tad kad māja jau ir nodegusi.  ::

----------


## Raimonds1

Vakar Domburšovā tika minēti Ls20 000>????????????????

Vai tad termodevēja shēmiņas, kas caur mobilo tīklu piezvana uz ministriju, ja temperatūra ir virs 30 gr vai ir dūmi tik maksā?????

----------


## Raimonds1

Caur LMT vaiu da jebkuru mobilo tīklu var tāāāadu signalizāciju realizēt, ka vai nu
un nemaksa Ls20 000

----------

